# Gruselig



## Chrissian (28. November 2007)

Hier ist ein faszinierendes Video,das auch sehr gruselig ist

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OSKP6wuVyBg&feature=related

Hier die kurze zusammenfassung: Ihr müsst das Auto sehr genau verfolgen,ansonsten klappts nicht.
am besten ihr stellt den sound ein damit ihr hört was sich verändert.damit mein ich nicht dass das auto verschwindet
Könnt ihr das Rätsel lösen?


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (28. November 2007)

Und was hat diese über ein Jahr alte Werbung mit WoW zu tun?


----------



## Soramac (28. November 2007)

Falsches Forum ~


----------



## Alcasim (28. November 2007)

Und was ist daran gruselig?


----------



## x3n0n (28. November 2007)

Woooow das war jetzt aber mal ein Shocker...


----------



## Myimmortal_ (28. November 2007)

Gähn.


----------



## Humfred (28. November 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Woooow das war jetzt aber mal ein Shocker...



Mein Bruder ist in Deckung gesprungen ( er ist 12 Jahre alt ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke, damit kann ich jetzt paar Leute ärgern.


----------



## Succubie (28. November 2007)

1# das forum heißt "gott und die welt", also kann man falsches forum net sagen
2# das is zwar alt, hat den "schocking" faktor für unvorbereitete leute aber net verloren


----------



## Jácks (28. November 2007)

Boar scheiße hab ich mich jetzt erschreckt lol

*atem langsam werd*boar scheiße lol^^


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

zum glück ist: "lautstärke hoch!" immer eine gute warnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich find die werbung gut, werde sie weiter schicken.


----------



## Chrissian (28. November 2007)

also ich fands lustig als ich es auf youtube gesehen hab^^

aber hab gehört dass die werbung verboten wurde,weil dadurch paar menschen an herzversagen gestorben sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

hm, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. bestimmt eine urban legend. dann dürften ja auch in filmen keine schockeffekte verwendet werden. die werden vorher auch nicht angekündigt.


----------



## Huntara (28. November 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> also ich fands lustig als ich es auf youtube gesehen hab^^
> 
> aber hab gehört dass die werbung verboten wurde,weil dadurch paar menschen an herzversagen gestorben sind
> 
> ...



poste doch mal lieber Dein anderes video mit dem geist. das fand ich eher gruselig, aber die werbung ist leider schon alt und kennt jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (28. November 2007)

anderes video mit nem geist? bin aber jetzt neugierieg geworden. wurde das schoma in nem thema gepostet oder net? wenn net mach mal pls


----------



## K0l0ss (28. November 2007)

Es gibt viele Werbespots der Art...aber leider bin ich mal wieder drauf reingefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (28. November 2007)

Das hat mir mein Freund eben gezeigt. Der Fall soll wohl unerklärlich sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (28. November 2007)

achso das mit dem geist^^...

auf youtube kann man viele solche coolen videos finden,hab hier paar gruselige und paar lustige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber obs fake ist oder nicht kann ich jetzt nicht sagen,ich persönlich glaube an geister und übernatürliches,aber ist glaubenssache^^

hier zum beispiel was ziemlich gruseliges:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LckCvFWjyNQ&feature=related

hier zwar alt,aber immer wieder geil xD

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oh87njiWTmw&feature=related

naja ich liefer noch n bisschen nach^^

hier das mit dem geist:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hnNplKfY6O8

aber warscheinlich nur ne puppe xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. November 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> achso das mit dem geist^^...
> 
> auf youtube kann man viele solche coolen videos finden,hab hier paar gruselige und paar lustige
> 
> ...




Dann kannst du mir ja vielleicht sagen, warum Menschen an so einen Scheiß glauben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Das "Kind" beim dritten Video ist eindeutig eine Puppe - sieht aber sehr fies aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (29. November 2007)

Chrissian, die Videos sind krass... und Huntara, das Viedeo is au net schlecht, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das n Fake ist, genau, wie die anderen Videos....ich glaub zwar an Geister, aber die Dinger, die hier verlinkt sind, wirken so Aufmerksamkeitsheischend....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. November 2007)

Ich sollte am besten keine Foren lesen. Ich rege mich jedes mal auf wenn ich Sachen lese wie "Ich glaube an Geister.", "Ich glaube an Gott." etc.....

Für mich gibt es nur:

Physik
Biologie
Chemie

Charles Darwin ftw!

Klick mich!


----------



## Organasilver (29. November 2007)

Dann les es doch einfach net^^

Ne quatsch, kann schon verstehen, das die meisten Leute net an Geister glauebn, aber ich hatte das ein oder andere Erlebnis, das mich anderst denken lässt...klar könnt jetzt auch einer mit der Erklärung Wahnvorstellung, Einbildung und so Zeug kommen, aber dafür hab ich wohl zuviel Fantasie^^


----------



## Succubie (29. November 2007)

ich bin zwar auch von der wissenschaft vollstens überzeugt (bio und chemie binsch einer der besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber deshalb streite ich noch lange net ab, das es geister gibt. 

gibt ja immer noch die frage was ist nach dem tot, und jetzt kommt mir net mit absterben des körpers und verwesungsprozessen, das is sowieso klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. November 2007)

Succubie schrieb:


> ich bin zwar auch von der wissenschaft vollstens überzeugt (bio und chemie binsch einer der besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nach dem Tot kommt nichts.

Sieh es so:

Der Schlaf hat drei Phasen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Tot setzt alles aus, zwar arbeitet das Gehirn ein paar Minuten weiter, doch das ist nur darauf zurückzuführen, das der Rest-Sauerstoff noch verarbeitet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Überings wachsen Finger- und Fußnägel noch eine Weile weiter.)

Ich bin zu 99,99% davon überzeugt, dass, sobald der Tot eingetreten ist, nichtsmehr kommt. Ähnlich wie in der Tiefschlafphase denkst du nichts, siehst nichts, fühlst nichts. Zwar ist das Unterbewusstsein noch aktiv, doch dadurch, dass das Gehirn stirbt, ist auch dieses nach dem Sterben des Körpers nichtmehr möglich.

Heißt also: Nach dem Tot passiert für dich nichts. Sozusagen langweilst du dich in der Dunkelheit, bekommst dieses aber nicht mit. Deshalb ist es mir auch egal, was mit meiner Leiche passiert. Ich merk es eh nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist natürlich nur mein eigener Standpunkt, den ich vehement verteidige. Für mich gibt es kein Jenseits, kein Leben nach dem Tot, keine Apokalypse oder was sich die Leute sonst noch ausdenken, um uns in die Fänge des zivilisierten Lebens zu treiben.

Nebenbei sei noch gesagt, ohne Euch direkt anzugreifen: Ich lache Leute aus, die an so was glauben. Ich halte sie für Träumer.


Nur meine Meinung: /flame on


----------



## Chrissian (29. November 2007)

Also das was du gesagt hast ist ja schon klar,der Körper ist dann tot,aber nicht die Seele.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. November 2007)

Nur so nebenbei. Naturwissenschaften und Geisterscheinung oder anderes übernatürliches Zeug muss sich nicht ausschliessen. 
Ich selber glaube dass man alles Übernatürliche wissenschaftlich erklären kann/könnte. Macht dass diejenigen die daran glauben dass an Lichterscheinungen oder ähnlichem Übernatürliche Kräfte mitwirken zu Spinnern oder Träumern? Eher nicht, denn auch die Physik, Chemie und Biologie hat so angefangen. Um die Phänomene zu erklären wurden irgendwelche Teilchen erfunden oder der Äther oder das Atom wurde als Atomkern mit in Kreisbahnen drumherumschwirrenden Elektronen erklärt. So lange bis man es dann besser wusste.
Heute mit der Quantentheorie ist es das Gleiche, da treten Sachen wie Fernwirkungen unabhängig von der Zeit und Veränderung der Realität durch bewusstes Beobachten auf und keiner kann die Ergebnisse der Experimente wirklich erklären.

Und übrigens wenn du so an Naturwissenschaften glaubst, dann glaubst du möglicherweise auch an Schicksal ohne es zu wissen.

Natürlich darfst du gerne über Träumer lachen, ich lach im Gegenzug über deine Einstellung.


----------



## AhLuuum (29. November 2007)

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder, etc.


----------



## Frigobert (29. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> hm, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. bestimmt eine urban legend. dann dürften ja auch in filmen keine schockeffekte verwendet werden. die werden vorher auch nicht angekündigt.



Nein, ist keine Urban-Legend, sondern traurige Tatsache. Bei Horrorfilmen weiß man, worauf man sich einläßt, daß so etwas zwischen den Werbespotts von McDoof und Always Ultra kommt, weiß Opa Willy jedoch nicht - zumindest nicht, wenn er diese Art Spotts noch nicht kannte. Auf jeden Fall im höchsten Grad unverantwortlich, solche Schockwerbung...


----------



## Lilo07 (29. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich sollte am besten keine Foren lesen. Ich rege mich jedes mal auf wenn ich Sachen lese wie "Ich glaube an Geister.", "Ich glaube an Gott." etc.....
> 
> Für mich gibt es nur:
> 
> ...




Schön für dich, aber so können auch wir sagen, die an Gott glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dass du völlig doof bist, weil du nicht an Gott glaubst und stattdessen an irgendwelche Materie und Elemente.

Du glaubst an das an was du glaubst und ich(bzw. wir) glaube(n) halt an Gott und manche eben auch an Geister.


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> Schön für dich, aber so können auch wir, die an Gott glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohjee, natürlich hast du recht, und das ist auch gut so, dass die leute andere meinungen etc. haben, aaaaber:
1. Die für die Elemente/Materie gibts Beweise(oder nicht?), sprich: die sind beide vorhanden
2. Er hat Niemanden für "dumm" gehalten
3. Beweise mir das es gott gibt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bevor gleich die Falsch-Versteher hier antanzen:
Damit wollte ich nur ausdrücken dass das Glauben auf uns
nich zutrifft, wir wissen! Ihr glaubt (zu wissen)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (29. November 2007)

Gäbe es für Glauben Beweise, hieße es nicht Glaube, sondern Wissen.


----------



## Licanin (29. November 2007)

Also besser hätte man zu der Frage nicht antworten können!^


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Gäbe es für Glauben Beweise, hieße es nicht Glaube, sondern Wissen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ihr müssts auch immer direkt auf den Punkt bringen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Gäbe es für Glauben Beweise, hieße es nicht Glaube, sondern Wissen.



Besser kann man es kaum ausdrücken.


Ich denke, die meissten glauben heutzutage noch an sowas, weil sie dazu erzogen wurden. Ich wurde z.B. weder mit, noch ohne erzogen und habe mir am Ende doch meine eigene Meinung gebildet.

Und wenn wir nicht irgendwann mal durch einen Atomkrieg sterben, dann würden wir sogar irgendwann beweisen können, dass es "Übernatürliches" nicht gibt.

EDIT: Wie es schon Kevin Russel sagte: 





> Wer keine Angst vorm Teufel hat, braucht auch keinen Gott.


----------



## Juliy (29. November 2007)

O Rly ?


----------



## Succubie (29. November 2007)

> Ich denke, die meissten glauben heutzutage noch an sowas, weil sie dazu erzogen wurden. Ich wurde z.B. weder mit, noch ohne erzogen und habe mir am Ende doch meine eigene Meinung gebildet.



ich wurde auch net mit glauben erzogen, und trotzdem glaube ich an sowas, weil ich noch glaube, das das pure dasein auf diesem trostlosem planeten nicht alles sein kann.

ob das entstehen von leben nun eine zufällige reaktion der elemente ist, oder ob mehr dahinter steckt, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen woran man glaubt. 

das bringt mich nun irgendwie auf die entstehung des universums^^, das ereigniss, das uns als urknall bekannt ist. ich glaube das da am anfang irgendwas war ein so großer, sich ausdehnender wohl bemerkt, raum kann ja nicht einfach so entstehen. da muss irgendwas gewesen sein, und dieses "etwas" müsste dan ja auch von irgendetwas erschaffen worden sein... nach unseren vorstellungsvermögen jedenfalls ^^

wie dem auch sei, ich respektiere jedenfalls jede meinung von euch, egal wie sie ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootstrain (29. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich sollte am besten keine Foren lesen. Ich rege mich jedes mal auf wenn ich Sachen lese wie "Ich glaube an Geister.", "Ich glaube an Gott." etc.....
> 
> Für mich gibt es nur:
> 
> ...




Du weist aber schon, dass dein Freund, der Herr Darwin gläubiger Christ war?


----------



## Nolamé (29. November 2007)

Wir hatten mal im Philo-Unterricht die Frage "Wenn dieser Ordner rot ist, wie lässt sich feststellen, wie ihn ein anderer Mensch sieht? Ist es für ihn das selbe Rot oder sieht er ihn vielleicht sogar blau? Oder grün?..."
Solche Fragen waren der Grund, warum ich nach Philosophie immer Kopfschmerzen hatte und es abgewählt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber solche Diskussionen tauchen immer wieder auf und führen immer zum selben Ergebnis: dass man auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (29. November 2007)

Hoho. 
*Wischlappen für Eistee holen geh*


----------



## Licanin (30. November 2007)

Hab hier zufälligerweise nen Link gefunden für die, die an Geister glauben:

http://gespensterweb.de/


----------



## Gronwell (30. November 2007)

Ich denke man sollte Glauben und Wissen trennen, obwohl ich die beiden nicht als absolute Gegensätze sehe. Ich kann ja beispielsweise durchaus an eine Fußballmannschaft "glauben" und hoffen, dass sie gewinnen, obwohl ich genau weiß, dass sie verlieren werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. November 2007)

Licanin schrieb:


> Hab hier zufälligerweise nen Link gefunden für die, die an Geister glauben:
> 
> http://gespensterweb.de/



OMG, man sieht es, wenn man es sehen will. Es hat genug Sendungen gegeben, die solche Bilder, wie sie auf dieser Seite aufgeführt sind, erklären. Aber glaub weiter an solchen Schwachsinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zitate:



> Es gibt nur Zufall und berechenbares. Schicksal nennen es die Leute, die Angst haben, Ihr Leben in die Hand zu nehmen.





> Glück definiert man als Zufall, wenn sich dieser zu den eigenen Gunsten wendet.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. November 2007)

"Es gibt nur *Zufall* und *Berechenbares*. Schicksal nennen es die Leute, die Angst haben, Ihr Leben in die Hand zu nehmen."

Perfektes Zitat, passt wunderbar um dieses meiner Meinung nach faszinierende Thema Schicksal zu erklären. Hat nicht wirklich was mit dem Rest zu tun aber egal.
So, Berechenbares und Zufall. Das erste stimmt, nur bei dem Zufall hapert es. Denn was ist Zufall? Echter Zufall wäre es wenn zum Beispiel ein Teilchen ohne irgendwelche Einwirkung seine Richtung/Eigenschaften/etc ändern würde. Alles andere ist schlicht und ergreifend kein Zufall.
Laplace hat mal diesen wunderbaren Dämonen (heute würden wir es wohl Supercomputer nennen) ersponnen, der den Zustand der Welt bis ins allerkleinste Detail kennt. Mit diesem Wissen wäre es ihm möglich die Zukunft exakt vorherzusagen. Ergo ist alles was du tust, fühlst und denkst gewisermaßen schon seit dem Urknall festgelegt. Und das ist nichts anderes als Schicksal.
Auf der Seite des Zufalls kommt heutzutage wieder die Quantenmechanik ins Spiel, aber wie gesagt, da gehts auch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu. 
Und wenn es diesen Zufall gibt, woher kommt er?

Denkt mal darüber nach, mich hat es mal fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben.


----------



## Gronwell (30. November 2007)

Zufall nennen wir es doch nur, weil wir es nicht berechnen können, weil uns die Hintergrundinformationen dazu fehlen. Wenn man ALLE Informationen über einen gewissen Vorgang hat, kann man diesen auch berechnen, hat man diese nicht, dann wird man schnell sagen, es ist Zufall.

Bestes Beispiel der Wurf eines Würfels. Wenn man weiß, wie der Würfel in der Hand liegt, beim Wurf, mit welcher Kraft er geworfen wurde, aus welcher Höhe usw. usw., dann kann man genau berechnen, welche Zahl er anzeigen wird. Nur ist das ganze ein wenig zu Komplex, daher können wir nicht alles wissen, jedenfalls nicht unter "Normalbedingungen" und daher nennen wir es Zufall.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. November 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel der Wurf eines Würfels. Wenn man weiß, wie der Würfel in der Hand liegt, beim Wurf, mit welcher Kraft er geworfen wurde, aus welcher Höhe usw. usw., dann kann man genau berechnen, welche Zahl er anzeigen wird. Nur ist das ganze ein wenig zu Komplex, daher können wir nicht alles wissen, jedenfalls nicht unter "Normalbedingungen" und daher nennen wir es Zufall.



!


----------

